# New to Clen - starting Superior Peptide tomorrow - help on dosage



## kratos1 (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a chart from this site I will use for 2 weeks on/2 off (and not new to supps but am new to clen) but how do I know how much 20 mcg is if the peptide comes with a clear dropper? It is 200mcg/mL. I don't want to start too much. My wife will be trying this as well so I want to dose properly.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 19, 2014)

The dropper is 1.5ml. You only want 1/15 of the dropper. I highly recommend buying an oral syringe from the drug store for accurate dosing. Oral syringes comes in 1ml size. It should be marked. Only take 1/10 of 1ml or 10 units. If you have a 1cc diabetic syringe, break the needle off of it with pliars and use 10 units or 1/10 of the syringe. This is what I do to get 20mcg.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 19, 2014)

Yup an insulin syringe works perfect l. Like jj said every 10iu is another 20mcg.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 19, 2014)

My wife and I just started the clen as well. Started her at 20mcg and myself at 60mcg. Got a log on it, check it out. 

 http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=201736


----------

